# Alternative for fleece..



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys!
So I found like literally an alternative for fleece in the bottom of your cage!
They are puppy mats. I found them on the dollar tree.. They are SO much easier to use/clean.
All you do is vacuum it every week, and spray it down with a house and let it dry..
It's like the greatest thing ever!
It's like carpet on top, so it will soak up any pee, and it's a hard rubber on bottom.


Here are the three that I bought:


















(ignore the light "beams")


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

You know, I went out of my way to spending so much money on fleece, towels, clip binders, and detergent which adds up to at least $45 in total, not including all the sewing I had to do. Bathroom mats were an option, but they're fragile and I know for a fact will be thrown around and ripped apart easily. However I never knew that puppy mats even existed and they seem way more durable. Since you say they work, I'll take your word for it and I'll probably go out today and get some. I got nothing to lose besides a few dollars, definitely worth it.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Trenix said:


> You know, I went out of my way to spending so much money on fleece, towels, clip binders, and detergent which adds up to at least $45 in total, not including all the sewing I had to do. Bathroom mats were an option, but they're fragile and I know for a fact will be thrown around and ripped apart easily. However I never knew that puppy mats even existed and they seem way more durable. Since you say they work, I'll take your word for it and I'll probably go out today and get some. I got nothing to lose besides a few dollars, definitely worth it.


They really do work My friend has 5 girls, and they've never bothered chewing this(Yet they are HUGE chewers)
These really work and they save so much time and money Let me know how they work for you!


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I having trouble finding them at the store. When I ask if they carry it, they look at me like I'm an idiot and redirecting me to dog pads, which I'm pretty sure isn't the same thing as a puppy mat. Do you know the exact name for it? Some guy did tell me that they carry them but they only get 2 shipments of them each month and they'll hopefully have some by Tuesday. So now I'm just playing the whole waiting game, you know any other dollar stores that might sell them?


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

My dollar tree has them too, but only sometimes. They are "carpet squares" you can put them together to make a rug. But yeah only Dollar Tree, and you'd have to check back a couple times a week because they don't always have them in stock!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Trenix said:


> I having trouble finding them at the store. When I ask if they carry it, they look at me like I'm an idiot and redirecting me to dog pads, which I'm pretty sure isn't the same thing as a puppy mat. Do you know the exact name for it? Some guy did tell me that they carry them but they only get 2 shipments of them each month and they'll hopefully have some by Tuesday. So now I'm just playing the whole waiting game, you know any other dollar stores that might sell them?


They can be called "carpet squares" too. They are NOT in the pet aisle (At least at mine) They were in the like "kitchen" aisle where like the placemats are and stuff. But they do have like a sticker on the back that has a dog on it. You have to check like several times a week because sometimes they don't have them in stock.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Ahh, ok thank you so much!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Trenix said:


> Ahh, ok thank you so much!


No Problem! Good Luck


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

how do you wash them? can they go in a washing machine?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Actress said:


> how do you wash them? can they go in a washing machine?


I just scrub them with a soapy/water solution. They should NOT go in the washing machine. Then you just let it dry like for a day(That's why you need like several)


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

So far it's doing great, you can tell that it's absorbing the urine which is containing the odor, unlike fleece. It's also extremely durable, my rats tried to chew it and they can't even penetrate it no matter how hard they go at it. I still haven't went through the process of washing it, but so far it's way more convienient, because it just rests on my critter nation trays. The carpet is also pretty heavy, so the rats can't move it around or get under it. The rubber that's under it also keeps it in place. The only problem now is that there is no fleece protecting my trays from being chewed, so I'm using binder clips to stop them from doing it.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Trenix said:


> So far it's doing great, you can tell that it's absorbing the urine which is containing the odor, unlike fleece. It's also extremely durable, my rats tried to chew it and they can't even penetrate it no matter how hard they go at it. I still haven't went through the process of washing it, but so far it's way more convienient, because it just rests on my critter nation trays. The carpet is also pretty heavy, so the rats can't move it around or get under it. The rubber that's under it also keeps it in place. The only problem now is that there is no fleece protecting my trays from being chewed, so I'm using binder clips to stop them from doing it.


I'm so glad you like it


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

More alternatives for fleece: old clothes. And sometimes I find old fleece nightshirts or even fleece baby blankets in the kids section at Goodwill.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I wonder how long the carpet squares will hold up... my experience with urine & carpet (thanks to a deranged kitty cat who never quite absorbed the concept of "litter box"... for 13 years...) you can clean it, and it may smell nice for a few hours, but ultimately the urine penetrates into the carpet so deeply that the odor lingers in a very stale, disgusting way forever. The only thing that will get it out mostly is carpet cleaning solutions, which are harmful to rats' resp. systems. I may have to try this, regardless. My girls demolish any liner they touch and this may significantly help with odor if washing it is effective.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never seen these at my Dollar Tree but I'm going to keep an eye out for them. Thank you for sharing! I've started to get a little grossed out throwing the fleece in our washer. I've been letting it air out on our deck for a few days before I wash it, but it still leaves my washer a little funky. I have to completely clean it every time. These things sound like a great alternative.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I had to quit using fleece too as the smell was not coming out in the washer no matter what I used. I use puppy pee pads now and change it every other day. I can get 15 pads for $3 and takes 3 pads each change. It's not too bad but it's easier as I can just toss them out rather then put them in the washer. Always looking for alternatives though! Will have to check to see if I can find these.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

they dont chew them at all?? I would be scared they start and choke on the fibers. Does it shred apart?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Flora said:


> they dont chew them at all?? I would be scared they start and choke on the fibers. Does it shred apart?


No, it really doesn't shred at all. The carpet is really stuck together.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't use a liner on my shelves (plastic shelves) I just wipe them twice daily....  is there a benefit to liners? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

@Gannyaan: I guess the benefit of liners is that you DON'T have to wipe twice daily! Also it's more aesthetically pleasing, more comfy for the rats, and keeps them warmer during the winter time. I've found liners very, very helpful with odor, since my babes don't walk through standing urine that they leave on the shelves.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Carpet squares are seriously the best thing that I've ever got for my cage. I highly recommend it to everyone, especially those who have trouble with fleece. However, there is just one issue. If you have a critter nation, your plastic pans will get chewed on because they're no longer going to be protected by fleece. To combat this you're going to have to purchase metal pans which will require to be painted. They can be found here: http://www.critternation.net/critter-nation-replacement-pans.html. Also, a scissor, marker, razor, and a ruler will be required for cutting out the squares to fit your cage. Otherwise this is a must! You can even use Velcro to hold whatever you want down in your cage because of it!

For cleaning, I would recommend having spare carpet squares because sun drying the carpet after cleaning can take up to a day. The procedure is very simple, just take out the old carpet, wipe down your cage, and then add the clean carpet. There is no clipping, taping, or anything of that matter required. Carpet squares should be clean outside, do not use a drier or a washing machines because this can cause damage to both your machine and your carpet. However to most people, this is a plus because it can be a little disgusting washing pee and poo off of bedding. For outside cleaning you'll need anti-bacterial liquid soap, a brush, and a hose with a nozzle. Just brush your carpet down with soap, then rinse it off with the hose, and let it dry overnight. Of course there are other ways you can do this, but this is the easiest and quickest way to do it.


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

I only found two but am in love! My girls shredded everything else but they don't touch this


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Are these that y'all are using any old carpet squares, or are these specifically made for pets? I'm curious because while I haven't seen these in particular, I certainly know where to get carpet squares. If they are particular ones, what should I look for?

I would love to use something less-flimsy than fleece that I can wash without paying the coinage for a machine wash cycle (I'd rather scrub them on the porch).


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

bazmonkey said:


> Are these that y'all are using any old carpet squares, or are these specifically made for pets? I'm curious because while I haven't seen these in particular, I certainly know where to get carpet squares. If they are particular ones, what should I look for?
> 
> I would love to use something less-flimsy than fleece that I can wash without paying the coinage for a machine wash cycle (I'd rather scrub them on the porch).


They are like carpet squares, but they're meant for dogs. They should have carpet on top, but have like a hard rubber material on bottom. The rubber is usually black or brown


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm definitely going to get some of these the next time I'm at Dollar Tree! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Found these in a Dollar Tree in Berkeley today, right in the Kitchen section like this thread said. It takes 8 of them to make two sets for my cage, but these look like they're going to be really convenient. It reminds me of elementary school carpeting. Sorry to bump the old thread, but I'm psyched and people shouldn't forget about these awesome things.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

How are these holding up with smell & cleaning? Is it staying fresher than fleece? I'm open to trying if the cleaning is easy & effective, plus I can always blast the water off with my HV dryer to speed up the drying process...


----------

